# chi uccide il proprio figlio



## criscris

Può essere definito 'filicida'? Non ho mai incontrato questo termine, e voi?


----------



## saia

Io ho trovato "figlicida" anche se non l'ho mai sentito.
"Filicida" è spagnolo.

Benvenuto!


----------



## Lello4ever

Non esiste questo termine. E' raramente usato ma in modo improprio.


----------



## criscris

Anche a me pare non esista questo termine e nemmeno 'figlicida'. Ma mi pare strano non esista un unico vocabolo come parricida, uxoricida etc.


----------



## Necsus

Be', al di là dei vocabolari, il termine 'figlicidio' è sicuramente usato, in questi giorni l'ho sentito spesso nei notiziari e letto a proposito del processo Franzoni. E chi commette 'figlicidio' direi che è inevitabilmente un/una 'figlicida'...


----------



## jazyk

Date un'occhiata qui.

Jazyk


----------



## criscris

Grazie infinite a tutti. Prezioso il suggerimento di jazyk !


----------



## bubu7

Comunque _figlicida_ non è un neologismo. Il termine è registrato nel _Grande dizionario italiano dell'uso _(GRADIT) che lo considera un vocabolo raro, attestato in italiano da prima del 1675.


----------



## tie-break

E *l'infanticida*? Derivato da infanticidio. (sempre se questo figlio si puo' ancora considerare un bambino naturalmente)
Mi è venuto in mente perchè in francese si dice, ma qua da noi non ci scommetterei nemmeno 10 centesimi


----------



## bubu7

tie-break said:


> ... ma qua da noi non ci scommetterei nemmeno 10 centesimi


Peccato!
Dieci centesimi avrebbero potuto farti comodo.


----------



## rocamadour

Con questo thread mi avete fatto ricordare di un libro che avevo letto per un esame di psicologia. Si intitola per l'appunto _Il figlicidio_ ed è di Arnaldo Rascovsky (casa editrice Astrolabio, collana "Psiche e coscienza", anno di pubblicazione 1974).
Sono andata a recuperarlo e dandogli una rapida scorsa mi sono resa conto che in effetti "figlicida" compare solo come aggettivo (tendenza figlicida, esigenza figlicida, modello figlicida, impulso figlicida, etc.), mai mai come sostantivo. Quando si parla della persona che compie il figlicidio si specifica "padre figlicida"/"madre figlicida".

(Ovviamente un libro non fa testo e tantomeno ha il valore di un dizionario )


----------



## jazyk

Avendo come base uxoricidio, regicidio, fratricidio e parricidio, tutte parole costruite sul genitivo latino, ardirei dire che mi sembra più appropriato dire filicidio (dal latino filius, filii), ma questa è una mia personalissima opinione.

Jazyk


----------



## rocamadour

Sul _Dizionario Etimologico della Lingua Italiana_ ho trovato:

*-cida*, secondo elemento che, in parole composte dotte, significa 'uccisore'.
Lat. _-cida(m)_ , da _-cidere_, forma propria dei composti di _caedere_, 'tagliare, abbattere (tagliando)', antica vc d'origine incerta.

*- cidio*, secondo elemento che, in parole composte dotte, significa 'uccisione'.
Lat._ cidiu(m)_, proprio dei s. nt d'azione corrispon ai s. in _-cida_.

Quindi, in teoria sarebbe lecito qualsiasi neologismo creato su questa base; e a questo punto il ragionamento di jazyk non farebbe una grinza, dal momento che tutte confused le parole di questo tipo che conosciamo si sono formate partendo dal genitivo latino (oltre a quelle elencate da jazyk ho trovato -sempre nel saggio citato nel mio post precedente - anche *deicidio*, che confermerebbe la regola...).


----------



## PAsK

Effettivamente...

Cesaricida - Tirannicida - Omicida

...ne sono tanti.

_Moschicida_

No, questo no!!! Povero me, lo sarei ogni estate!


----------



## rocamadour

Diverso tempo fa  mi era capitato di avere dubbi sulla corretta grafia della parola *fungicida* (pensavo che si potesse scrivere anche "funghicida"): in effetti ora con la "regola" evidenziata da jazyk è tutto chiaro...


----------



## bubu7

jazyk said:


> Avendo come base uxoricidio, regicidio, fratricidio e parricidio, tutte parole costruite sul genitivo latino, ardirei dire che mi sembra più appropriato dire filicidio (dal latino filius, filii), ma questa è una mia personalissima opinione.


La tua osservazione è interessante però sai benissimo che le lingue non vengono costruite a tavolino.
In italiano esistono già da tempo, come sostantivi, _figlicidio_ e _figlicida_. Non mi sembra che ci sia proprio bisogno di un doppione neologico come _*filicida_, peraltro col primo confisso meno trasparente di _figli-_.


----------

